# Wanting opinions on a canning book



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm tempted to purchase the canning book that came with the Backwoods Home subscription offer. But--I want to hear from others who have used it first.

Is it really the BEST canning book in print? I have the Ball Blue Book and it's fine, but if there is another book that is better, well then, I have to have it! 

Jackie Clay "Growing and Canning Your Own Food"


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I have canned for yrs but I did buy the canning book...made ketchup out of it last yr. I like Jackie Clay, too. It's a good book but I have others I use along with it. I just wanted something new.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't know about the one in Backwoods home.

I do have the Ball Blue Book, available for about $6.00, and I have the 4th edition (1999) of "So Easy to Preserve,", which is put out by the Cooperative Extension Service, University of Georgia. It is the preserving bible that all the Master Food Preserver classes are based on. There is a newer version, which is well worth investing in. It's probably under $25.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Best is a subjective word. Depends on what you are "grading". I have Jackie's book and I do like it. It has a lot more recipes than any other caning book I've seen. I trust the recipe will be good as I trust Jackie. I haven't tried any, yet, but only because we moved last fall so canning and gardening couldn't happen last year. The one down side is there is no index. You have to look in the Table of Contents for the right chapter then flip through to find the recipe you want. All in all it's a good read, entertained me through the winter and will become a "go to" book in the years to come.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

I like her but some of her methods are outside of USDA guidelines, just something to keep in mind


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

The ..So Easy To Preserve" canning book is my favorite too. They also have a few videos that you can get that a show you canning etc. Our library has both the book and the videos from this title..Check out your library first and then see if you want to buy it. Good Luck !!


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Much prefer both So Easy to Preserve and the Ball Complete Book (not the same as the Ball Blue Book). Ellie Topp's Small Batch Preserving is another good one.

As already mentioned some of Clay's recommendations, recipes, and methods have associated safety issues and are open to debate.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I enjoy Jackie's book and have made several of the recipes. Everything has turned out well. The only bad thing, like said before, is that there is no index but things are divided into sections and alphabetized. I confidently use it but I also have the Ball Blue Book laying around for things Jackie may not have mentioned. IMO it is worth the money.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm going to have to try Jackie's book. I like the Ball Blue Book but I would like some different recipes.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

Please cross reference Jackies recipes/methods to current safety guidelines for canning. She readily admits that some of her things are experimental. Thus, they haven't been tested for safety. She even has a legal disclaimer on one of her instructions over at BWH, because current guidelines do NOT recommend the process. 

Especially for those new to canning, please follow current guidelines in the Ball Blue Book and/or at the National Center for Home Food Preservation. http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/publications/publications_usda.html 

For those who want more than what the Blue Book and the NCHFP offer, I also recommend the Ball Complete Book. 

IMHO, once you are an experienced canner (as Jackie is) and know the risks to your family and friends, then it's your choice as to how much risk you're willing to take. FWIW, even though I learned many of the old ways of canning while growing up on a farm, I don't use those methods today. There's no way I could forgive myself, if something happened to my family because I took a risk that I didn't need to take. 

The choice is yours. I'm sure Jackie has many good recipes in her book. Just cross reference to make sure the one(s) you choose does follow current recommendations.

Lee


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, being fairly new to pressure canning, I think I'll stick with the Ball Blue Book. I don't want to poison anyone and I prefer an index when I'm looking for recipes. Thanks for all the input, it helped me make up my mind.

I would like to find the book "So Easy to Preserve" that Chixarecute mentioned.

Know where I can get it?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nevermind......I found it on their website. I'm dropping my order in the mail tomorrow. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

"at the National Center for Home Food Preservation. http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/publication...ions_usda.html"

Poke around at the site above - So Easy to Preserve is theirs.

Now, how about where to find the Ball COMPLETE Blue Book?


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> Now, how about where to find the Ball COMPLETE Blue Book?
> Reply With Quote


Correct name is Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving. Here is a picture of it and it is available at most all book stores.

http://www.amazon.com/Ball-Complete-Book-Home-Preserving/dp/0778801314/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1271017840&sr=8-1


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

PS: Lee - excellent advice above!


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

I haven't read it yet but judging from her arcticles in the magazine I'm a little leary of trying her recipes. I'm all for pushing the envelope just a tiny bit once in a while but I don't think that a lot of her practices are safe. That being said I'm sure it will be a very interesting read and would give you lots of new ideas . My favorite canning book is So Easy To Preserve from the extension service. If you do get Jackies book , post and let us know how you liked it. -Andi


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

I got the book for Christmas and haven't used it yet, but it looks like a great book with lots of recipes other than the same old/ same old. You're perfectly safe as long as you pressure can for the longest amt. of time recommended for listed ingredients, usually meat. I've been canning for 30 yrs., have yet to make anyone sick, God forbid. But I am very careful of timing and using the pressure canner for most everything (tomatoes, pickles and most fruits excluded. I think I trust Jackie to tell us safely....she's much admired in my house!...and hasn't steered us wrong yet!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

If you're looking to make jams and jellies, "Blue Ribbon Preserves" has a lot of great recipes.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> You're perfectly safe as long as you pressure can for the longest amt. of time recommended for listed ingredients, usually meat.


I'm sorry but as a certified instructor, I have to point out for the benefit of those who may be new to canning and reading this that that is no longer considered a safe assumption per the safety guidelines. The old recommendation of "pressure can for the longest ingredient time" was deleted from the guidelines back in 1978.

Both density and pH of the food have a very important role even in pressure canning safety. Ongoing research has repeatedly proven that cool pockets of food and bacteria can still remain inside the jars if the food is too dense for proper heat penetration and that pH does not remain stable over time on the shelf. Both of these concerns are discussed in detail in the current guidelines, current approved canning books, and on the NCHFP website.

While it is each person's individual decision to choose to follow or ignore the current guidelines, we need to be careful when making blanket safety statements lest they be mis-interpreted.


----------



## Maresche (Aug 26, 2009)

I hope I'm not hijacking the topic, but if you have the Ball _Complete_ Blue Book, it is necessary to have the Ball Blue Book as well?

Thank you!


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

It isn't named the Ball Complete Blue Book, just the Ball Complete Book (no "blue". . The Ball Blue Book recipes from the latest editions are all incorporated into it so no you don't need both although many prefer the step-by-step photos and instructions in the BBB. They aren't in the Complete Book.


----------



## Maresche (Aug 26, 2009)

Judylou- 

Ah, yep, that was a oops on my part. Thank you very much for answering my question though. I have the Ball Complete Book (actually blessed with 2), but I'm having an issue finding the Ball Blue Book at the online store I have a GC too. I'm very glad to hear I don't necessarily need it.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I bought both the Blue book and the Complete Book last year. So far, every single thing in the Blue book about canning is also in the Complete book - however the format is different.

The blue book has more pictures and step by step instructions, so if you are brand new, that helps a lot in learning technique. The Complete book gives more info into the "why" of a lot of the techniques and I love knowing WHY to do something, not just to do it.

Now the blue book also has info on dehydrating and freezing, I think the Complete book is limited to Canning only. 

Cathy


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

I use the info from the Ball Complete book, also. And I do know about the PH factor, and the density of pureed pumpkin, applesauce,etc. not being safe to do the old ways. Some things are not to be done at all anymore, from what I understand. So I process fruit, pumpkins, whatever, and use the food processor later. I still haven't heard not to use the "longest time item" processing time till now. So that's not correct anymore? It still sounds reasonable to me. Why would you not? I surely didn't mean to sound like I was arguing with you before, judylou...I know you're very knowledgeable about food preservation from reading all your posts. I did not know you were a certified instructor. I do appreciate your advice, and I'm sure this summer I'll be asking you questions about some of this! I DO, however, still make a couple of things that probably wouldn't be approved of nowdays, and there are many of us out here who do. I guess use your own judgement along with the best advice you can get. I still like Jackie's book, although there are a few things (and I haven't read each recipe yet) that I wouldn't want to try anyway. And some new ideas, too.


----------



## ya-ni-sa_song (Nov 23, 2009)

Marianne said:


> I do know about the PH factor, and the density of pureed pumpkin, applesauce,etc. not being safe to do the old ways.


Hi Marianne, just thought I'd mention that applesauce is completely fine to can:

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_02/applesauce.html


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep, do it every year. But my Mom's old canning books sure have different instructions than how I do it now!


----------

